# Blood Blister On Ear ?



## largeagain (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, This is my first time post oin here so go easy on me 

Just hoping that some one can help identify what this is on my dogs ear ?

His name is Muttley BTW

It looks just like a Red Blood Blister but it seems to be getting bigger. I know he will have to se a vet sooner or later, but i would like to possibly identify exactly what it is before i actually take him to the vets.

i am pretty sure its not a tick, but then again i havnt really seen a tick for real, plus as far as i am aware ticks make dogs poorly right ?
And my dog is showing no sighns of illness










Any Help would be grately appreciated

Many Thanks .. John


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Dont think it a tick but i would take him to the vets to get it checked out


----------



## dcdcdc (Jan 1, 2010)

did you ever find out what this was? My dog has one exactly like it on her side.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

That looks like a histiocytoma.
Very round,red and angry. Type of non invasive tumour usually affecting younger dogs.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This is an old thread which the OP never came back to.


----------



## largeagain (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi All. I never found out in the end what it was, as a couple of days after i posted, it sort of dried up and went hard and rough to the touch. he then some how ended up knocking it off, then it just healed up with in a couple of days, no mark, no scar nothing at all left

Hope this helps


----------



## Bilz89 (Dec 9, 2019)

I have similar on my little miniature staffy under his left ear and its looking rather red and angry and occasionally is bleeding, I know its apparently normal in older dogs to get lumps and bumps over them but this one looks quite big now and sore, he's started scratching it with his paw like its itchy so I need to book him in for a check up with vets soon... Would be nice to have some sort of home remedy for it though - coconut oil rubbed on it perhaps?


----------

